

Ask HN: What stories would you suggest a tech-editor write? - bootload

We "bitch &#38; moan" at the level of technical stories written but given the chance, what tech articles would you like to read?
======
ScottWhigham
* Why Google Checkout has so much fraud/chargebacks yet no one says anything

* Why is Firefox 3 getting so much press when it is so buggy?

